# Wheat



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

GERMINATING WHEAT

You don’t necessarily have to buy a kit or special equipment to germinate wheat, according to David and Laurie Green, authors of Eat That Wheat. You’ll need a clean wide-mouth glass canning jar, a strainer for rinsing the grain, cheesecloth, and a rubber band.

1. Pour 1/3 cup of wheat grains onto a plate or cutting board. Quickly sort and discard any broken, misshapen, or discolored pieces, along with any dirt or debris.

2. Place the remaining grains in the jar and rinse thoroughly through a strainer. Then fill the jar half-way with water. Sit the jar upright on the counter and let soak 8-12 hours.

3. Pour the water out of the jar through a strainer. Rinse the grains and pour the water completely out of the jar, using a strainer to catch the grains. Cover the jar with the cheesecloth and secure it with a rubber band.

4. Tip the jar to the side and rotate it a few times so some of the moistened grains cling to the sides of the jar, and then lay it on its side in a dark cupboard. Repeat the process of rinsing, draining, and rotating once in the morning and once at night.

5. After two to three days the wheat will be germinated. Most of the shoots should be about the length of the grain itself. To store, do a final rinse and thoroughly drain. Remove the cheese cloth and replace it with plastic wrap. Place the jar in the refrigerator. It can be stored up to five days. If you have stored it in the refrigerator and it becomes dry or inedible, simply discard it.

NOTES: Don’t grow the tiny shoots into longer sprouts for salads, because they will turn bitter. They should be just about the same length as the grain kernel.

Germinated wheat can be added more quickly to the diet because it’s easier on the digestive system. When the wheat is germinated, the starches turn to simple sugars, and you can eat it without the stomach upset, and it slightly increases the nutritional value.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*ways to use germinated wheat*

Add 1/4 cup germinated wheat per person to casseroles (any variety).

Sprinkle a tablespoon of germinated wheat over cold cereal or yogurt.

Mix germinated wheat into a rice entree or side-dish (1/4 cup per person) just before serving.

Add a tablespoon of germinated wheat per each serving of hot cereal (like oatmeal, cracked wheat, nine-grain cereal, creamed or rolled wheat).

Use germinated wheat as a meat extender by adding to chili, tacos, sauces, soups, meatloaf, etc.

Toss 1 tablespoon of wheat into sandwich fillings such as tuna fish, or sprinkle onto ham, grilled cheese, etc.

Use germinated wheat as croutons on salads, as crunch in potato salads, as topping on baked or mashed potatoes, and add to omelets and scrambled eggs as you would bacon bits.

Add 1/2 cup germinated wheat to carrot cakes and zucchini or banana bread, muffins, biscuits, like adding raisins or nuts (but much cheaper and healthier).

Add 1/2 cup germinated wheat to pancake or waffle batter, cookies, or bread dough before cooking. (Adding wheat to cookies is a good way to sneakily introduce it to fussy eaters and children.)

CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES
1 c. shortening
1-1/2 cups sugar
1 t. vanilla
2 eggs
2 cups flour (half white, half whole wheat)
1 t. soda
1 t. salt
1 c. nuts (optional)
One 11-1/2 oz. pkg. of chocolate chips
1/2 c germinated wheat, chopped

Cream together shortening, sugar, vanilla, and eggs. Add flour, soda, and salt; mix well. Add chocolate chips, nuts, and germinated wheat. Spoon out on ungreased cookie sheets. Bake at 375º for 10-12 minutes. Do not overcook!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Breakfast cereal wheat*

Use wheat either whole or cracked with raisins, honey, or brown sugar. One cup of wheat makes 4 to 6 servings.

Thermos Method
1 cup whole wheat	
2 cups boiling water
½ tsp. salt

Place in quart-size thermos; screw top lightly. Leave overnight.

Gas Range Method
1 cup whole wheat	
2 cups boiling water
½ tsp. salt

Place ingredients in a pan over the pilot light all night.

Crock Pot Method
1 cup whole wheat	
2 ½ cups water
½ tsp. salt

Cook 6 to eight hours or overnight on low.

Cracked Wheat Method
1 cup cracked wheat	
½ tsp. salt
2 ½ cups water

Bring to a boil. Cook covered on low for 10 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*WHEAT FLAKES*

2 cups coarse-ground whole-wheat flour
2 cups water
1 tsp. salt

Mix lightly with spoon until free from lumps. Beat just until mixed. Pour onto cookie sheet or jelly roll pan. Use 1/2 cup dough on a 12-inch by 15-inch cookie sheet. Tip sheet back and forth to cover entire surface. Drain excess (about 1/4 cup) from one corner, leaving a thin film.

Bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Break into bite sized pieces.

*MUESLI*

4 cups quick cooking rolled oats	
1 cup chopped nuts
1 cup wheat flakes
Dried apples, apricots, raisins, or other fruit

Mix together and put in covered container. Keep fruit separated until ready to serve.


----------

